# pecetta



## Montesacro

Mia cugina ha appena caricato  su facebook una foto di sua figlia (ha un anno e mezzo) con il seguente commento: "_guardate come sorride con quella *pecetta* sulla fronte " _(il fatto è che è caduta dal seggiolone e si è procurata un brutto taglio: poverina, le hanno messo tre punti ).

Naturalmente "pecetta" vuol dire cerotto.
Il Treccani dice che è una voce popolare toscana e centro-meridionale derivata da pece.

Conoscete questa parola?
Vi capita di usarla in contesti informali?
Ciao e grazie


----------



## Necsus

Monte, naturalmente sai bene come me che a Roma _pecetta_ quando è riferito a una persona vuole dire anche malaticcio, pieno di problemi fisici, ma un altro uso, per me 'professionale', è quello di indicare il riquadro nero o variamente colorato che si sovrimponeva (ormai ci sono ben altri mezzi) ai titoli originali dei telefilm per potervi scrivere il titolo italiano. E vedo in Wiki che capita di usarlo anche nel mondo dei fumetti.


----------



## piccolacoco

Nella mia amata Puglia non l'ho mai sentita né in contesti formali né informali. Non credo nemmeno che esista un valido equivalente.  
Una frase del genere io "pugliese" l'avrei scritta: "_guardate come sorride con la *bua *_(o più semplicemente *con quel cerotto*)_ sulla fronte"_
_Bua_ indica appunto il fatto di avere del male, ma appartiene al baby talking: "il piccolino della mamma ha la bua al pancino" (pronunciato cantalenando).

Ciao


----------



## Montesacro

Necsus said:


> Monte, naturalmente sai bene come me che a Roma _pecetta_ quando è riferito a una persona vuole dire anche malaticcio, pieno di problemi fisici



Eheh, già, ma in questa accezione sono ragionevolmente sicuro che l'uso di "pecetta" sia territorialmente molto limitato.



Necsus said:


> ma un altro uso, per me 'professionale', è quello di indicare il riquadro nero o variamente colorato che si sovrimponeva (ormai ci sono ben altri mezzi) ai titoli originali dei telefilm per potervi scrivere il titolo italiano. E vedo in Wiki che capita di usarlo anche nel mondo dei fumetti.



Informazione interessante, grazie!



piccolacoco said:


> Nella mia amata Puglia non l'ho mai sentita né in contesti formali né informali. Non credo nemmeno che esista un valido equivalente.



Come no! L'equivalente è cerotto


----------



## piccolacoco

> Non credo nemmeno che esista un valido equivalente.


Un equivalente non nell'italiano standard ma nella varietà diatopica della mia zona 

Come ha notato il Treccani pecetta con quel significato appartiene alla varietà diatopica toscana e centro-meridionale, ma nella varietà diatopica pugliese non conosco un equivalente

Cerotto è standard ovunque, nord,centro e sud.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Monte ! 

Personalmente ho sentito il termine "pecetta" usato da un fotografo per indicare quella strisciolina nera e rettangolare appositamente messa sui visi delle persone fotografate quando è necessario evitare che siano riconosciute (privacy, bambini, etc.).  

L'accezione "cerotto" non l'ho mai sentita in Lombardia ... ma forse non si usa solo dalle mie parti ...

Ciao!


----------



## piccolacoco

Yulan said:


> ... ma forse non si usa solo dalle mie parti ...


 
Ciao Yulan,
Siamo in due allora


----------



## dani85

Salve, io so che in romano, "pecettina" significa "colui/e che sta sempre in mezzo ai piedi", ovvero una persona appiccicosa che ti ritrovi sempre appunto in mezzo ai piedi.


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao a tutti 

Monte, vedi che tua cugina ha ragione?  ... l'Etimologico dice:

_*Pecetta*_: diminutivo di pece
- Cerotto o simili che altri abbia appiccicato addosso    

Ciao!


----------



## Montesacro

Yulan said:


> Ri-ciao a tutti
> 
> Monte, vedi che tua cugina ha ragione?  ... l'Etimologico dice:
> 
> _*Pecetta*_: diminutivo di pece
> - Cerotto o simili che altri abbia appiccicato addosso
> 
> Ciao!



Ciao Yulan 
Certo che mia cugina ha ragione!  

La mia curiosità era (ed è) un'altra: il suo commento risulta immediatamente chiaro a tutti oppure no?

Mi pare di capire che tu e piccolacoco l'avreste afferrato solo guardando la foto


----------



## piccolacoco

Io l'ho capito solo dalla tua didascalia senza la quale non avrei saputo dove sbattere la testa. Comunque nel contesto facebook, si, lo avrei capito solo con una foto.


----------



## drillofante

Dalle mie parti (provincia di Roma), una pecetta è per esempio una strisciolina di carta. Quindi  l'uso di "pecetta" al posto di cerotto, magari con intento ironico, non mi suona strano.


----------



## cirolemiro

drillofante said:


> Dalle mie parti (provincia di Roma), una pecetta è per esempio una strisciolina di carta. Quindi l'uso di "pecetta" al posto di cerotto, magari con intento ironico, non mi suona strano.


 
Metterci una pecetta... significa riparare qualcosa (anche in modo figurativo) con mezzi di fortuna in modo che possa funzionare anche se temporaneamente.


----------



## Necsus

cirolemiro said:


> Metterci una pecetta... significa riparare qualcosa (anche in modo figurativo) con mezzi di fortuna in modo che possa funzionare anche se temporaneamente.


Hmm... a me risulta che almeno nella zona di Roma la locuzione con questo significato sia 'metterci una pezza', mentre 'metterci una pecetta' viene usato più che altro per dire 'attaccarci un adesivo (con sopra/scritto)'...


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

A Firenze mai sentito dire PECETTA, solo CEROTTO.


----------



## italo_da_b

Credo che Montesacro ci voglia indirettamente far ricordare come comportarsi quando si usano termini non proprio famosissimi nel lessico comune, ad. ''certame'' al posto di ''conflitto''. Cmq buona l'idea.


----------



## pizzi

piccolacoco said:


> Nella mia amata Puglia non l'ho mai sentita né in contesti formali né informali. Non credo nemmeno che esista un valido equivalente.



Neanche come *sparatrappo*?


----------



## piccolacoco

pizzi said:


> Neanche come *sparatrappo*?


 
Io personalmente no (provincia di Taranto); al contrario due altre persone (una della provincia di Brindisi e un'altra della provincia di Lecce), alle quali ho sottoposto il problema a mo di sondaggio, conoscono il termine *"sparatrappo"* come equivalente di cerotto. Hanno specificato anche che si tratta di un termine  usato soprattutto dalle persone anziane (credo nel dialetto locale).
Ad ogni modo nessuna delle due conosce *"pecetta"*.


----------

